# layout support framework, metal?



## MrDuane (Oct 21, 2011)

With all the metal frame work out there for garages. would it be a bad thing to go all metal for the supporting frame work instead of the typical wood work? For the non carpenters out there, would this work? or is it been there, done that, really bad idea?


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

If planning on using the metal 2x's,,first get a tetnus shot. 
You can use a hand saw for wood, for the metal studs you'll need a variety of metal snips or a chop saw with a metal cutting blade. 

I'm not sure of cost but thought it was about equal wood v metal.


----------



## DieselGen (May 3, 2011)

I use this for fixtures and carts at work - http://www.8020.net/


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

80/20 is great stuff. I know of several guys who have used it to make mobile bases and auxiliary fences for woodworking tools. However it's going to be a tad pricey building a layout using it.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Metal "2x4's" and the like can offer good strength/stiffness at low weight. That said, many styles are often square C-shaped in section, which gain their torsional rigidity when they are fastend to adjacent panels of plywood, wallboard, etc. If you use the C on its own (as a leg, for example), you might find more torsional flex than with a comparable wood timber.

Also, if you go the metal route, be very careful about any exposed sharp metal edges ... especially with kids/trains in the mix.

As a middle-ground, you might consider a premade metal workbench leg kit (Amazon, Home Depot, etc.) ... usually with a bottom shelf to add torsional rigidity, no sharp exposed metal edges, etc.

TJ


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

As cheap as 1x4 and 1x3 lumber is I can't see a benefit to going with the metal framework. The "carpentry" involved is fairly limited if all you are doing is a basic table style layout.

Even the benchwork on my layout wasn't all that hard to do, and I think that the wood gives you flexibility to modify as you go (there were many times I took a hand saw to sections of the layout to modify/add parts that I felt I needed.) Also, the metal 2x4's aren't that stiff from a twist standpoint (tend to warp under a side-load) They are great for walls, etc where the loading is vertically down the length of the member, but if you have something attached mid-span that hangs off, it will want to twist. lumber doesn't seem to do this as much. I used the metal 2x4 to finish a basement and they were great for that.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

MrDuane,
I recently used two pairs of metal legs when I expanded my layout from 4X8 to 10X10. They were fairly inexpensive and worked very well.
You can view some pics by going to "search" and typing in "pics of my HO layout expansion". They were posted on 10/2/11 and show several different views of the construction. The last pic shows both sets of the legs underneath the entire table.
I bought them online at woodworker.com for $35.29 per pair, plus shipping.
My table is super level and solid as a parking lot.
Good luck,
Bob


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

MR Mag a few years back did an article on metal framework and they said all good stuff about it. I have used it in the past for building walls and what not and I prefer good ol' wood. Cost wise they are about the same once you consider the specialty hardware you will need the cost of the steel becomes the same or more than the wood. IMHO wood is far more versital.

Massey


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Massey,
I agree with everything you state. The ONLY reason I chose metal legs is because they were guaranteed to be 100% square. If you want the rest of the structure to be square then the base MUST be square. If you check out the pics you will quickly notice I used LOTS of wood for the remainder of the project. Not being a master carpenter, I decided to make the construction as simple as possible.
The legs featured pre-drilled holes on every surface and screws were included in the package.
That made attaching the wood pretty danged simple, right?
Bob


----------

